# Adding attachments has crashed my computer 5 times!!



## BrianMitchellBrody (Jan 29, 2009)

I was trying to out some pics up for an item I am selling and it allowed me after 5 attempts and 5 crashes to add one out of 12 photos I 
wanted to post with the ad. 

Since we no longer able to use our email address to send pics and answer inquiries this is unacceptable.


----------



## Pete Thomas (Sep 12, 2004)

You don't need to add attachments - that is just for miscellaneous compuer files.

For images just drag and drop into the message area. (Or click on the image icon in the toolbar to browse a mobile or tablet photo library)


----------



## BrianMitchellBrody (Jan 29, 2009)

did that as well Pete and same results.


----------



## Pete Thomas (Sep 12, 2004)

BrianMitchellBrody said:


> Since we no longer able to use our email address to send pics and answer inquiries this is unacceptable.


You can always use a c onversation to get or supply an email address


BrianMitchellBrody said:


> did that as well Pete and same results.


Well that is unacceptable also.

Not sure I can help,but what format and image size dimensions and file size MB - I'll see if a I can reproduce the issue although if it's crashed your computer, it sounds like something connected to your system - is the browser up to date etc. (I'm not just brushing it off with tech support excuses, I'm not tech support anyway just trying to think what could cause this)


----------



## turf3 (Mar 9, 2015)

I'm sure VSAdmin will tell you it's your fault.


----------



## Pete Thomas (Sep 12, 2004)

Well what we need is to see if it's happening to other people. To troubleshoot these kinds of things you need to find a patter or an obvious reason. Brian, if you want to email the images to me I'll test it from here - just *start a conversation with me* I'll send my email.


----------



## BrianMitchellBrody (Jan 29, 2009)

Pete Thomas said:


> You can always use a c onversation to get or supply an email address
> 
> Well that is unacceptable also.
> 
> Not sure I can help,but what format and image size dimensions and file size MB - I'll see if a I can reproduce the issue although if it's crashed your computer, it sounds like something connected to your system - is the browser up to date etc. (I'm not just brushing it off with tech support excuses, I'm not tech support anyway just trying to think what could cause this)


Thanks I'll live with it.


----------



## BrianMitchellBrody (Jan 29, 2009)

Okay. I just listed another item and I was able to load several large pics no issues. 

I think where the issue comes in is when one tries to add pics after posting once and then using edit to add pictures afterwards.


----------



## Pete Thomas (Sep 12, 2004)

BrianMitchellBrody said:


> I think where the issue comes in is when one tries to add pics after posting once and then using edit to add pictures afterwards.


Theoretically there is no difference, that should not happen.

Let's do some testing.

Image in post:










EDIT1










EDIT2:


----------



## Enthusiast65 (Apr 15, 2006)

Try using a different browser to the one you are on. Most responsive websites using HTML libraries such as Bootstrap won't work well on IE for example, because so few people still use Internet Explorer and it is so different from Chrome, Safari etc it's just not worth the optimisation effort. The new image upload function is a cinch and works great for me.


----------



## BrianMitchellBrody (Jan 29, 2009)

I tried IE, Chrome, Firefox, and Chromium


----------



## GaSax (Jan 7, 2020)

BrianMitchellBrody said:


> I tried IE, Chrome, Firefox, and Chromium


You're not the only one to ever have this problem. *And it's not this forum that's causing it! *Just done an internet search for this problem and came up with a lot of results with people trying to upload pictures to other sites like Facebook, Instagram etc. Some are having the same problem when uploading pics to email and their PCs are crashing and or freezing. The Microsoft support page listed some fixes for it.

I just searched for "computer crash upload pictures."


----------



## BrianMitchellBrody (Jan 29, 2009)

GaSax said:


> You're not the only one to ever have this problem. *And it's not this forum that's causing it! *Just done an internet search for this problem and came up with a lot of results with people trying to upload pictures to other sites like Facebook, Instagram etc. Some are having the same problem when uploading pics to email and their PCs are crashing and or freezing. The Microsoft support page listed some fixes for it.
> 
> I just searched for "computer crash upload pictures."


Thanks for informing me I'm not the only one with this problem. That really helps.


----------



## Pete Thomas (Sep 12, 2004)

GaSax said:


> *And it's not this forum that's causing it!*


At least that is one fewer thing for the forum owners to be nagged about!



GaSax said:


> ...The Microsoft support page listed some fixes for it.
> 
> I just searched for "computer crash upload pictures."


However this does not address Brian's issue with the same thing on Firefox. So if it isn't the forum software and it's a knowwn issue across different browsers, then to me then it is pointing towards an operating system issue - especially as there are multiple reports of it.


----------



## GaSax (Jan 7, 2020)

Pete Thomas said:


> At least that is one fewer thing for the forum owners to be nagged about!
> 
> However this does not address Brian's issue with the same thing on Firefox. So if it isn't the forum software and it's a knowwn issue across different browsers, then to me then it is pointing towards an operating system issue - especially as there are multiple reports of it.


I just skimmed through the search results but I wouldn't be surprised if it's something to do with a Windows 10 update.

I hate Windows 10 operating system! Much more than some of you hate this forum update.


----------



## milandro (Dec 22, 2006)

well, if OP is experiencing probles with his system there is always the possibility to use a hosting site to publish pictures. Frankly speaking I stopped doing that years ago when photobucket started asking money and the old forum had no longer a quota (which had been for years) for attachments (one of the first things that Vs did after taking the forum over was to make unlimited upload capabilities).

It won’t help op, I am sorry, but uploading pictures is very easy, for me, and I am sorry it isn’t as easy for him


----------



## BrianMitchellBrody (Jan 29, 2009)

I'm not discounting that the issue is not on my end. However, sometimes it works and sometimes it doesn't.


milandro said:


> well, if OP is experiencing probles with his system there is always the possibility to use a hosting site to publish pictures. Frankly speaking I stopped doing that years ago when photobucket started asking money and the old forum had no longer a quota (which had been for years) for attachments (one of the first things that Vs did after taking the forum over was to make unlimited upload capabilities).
> 
> It won't help op, I am sorry, but uploading pictures is very easy, for me, and I am sorry it isn't as easy for him


----------



## Pete Thomas (Sep 12, 2004)

BrianMitchellBrody said:


> I'm not discounting that the issue is not on my end. However, sometimes it works and sometimes it doesn't.


That's obviously the hardest kind of issue to troubleshoot. I presume you have checked your operating system and browsers are up to date, that always has to be done as a kind of triage before anyone could investigate further


----------

